# Duck shot size; do you change it in the late season?



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you guys change your shot size for ducks in the late season (now)? If so, whats your science (so to speak) behind your decision of shot size? Bigger is better in late season because ducks have thicker skin? Or smaller, faster shot is better because......??


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I stick with three or two shot all season depending what I can find in stores for a case in September. I buy a case in September and then when I am done with the case I am done hunting. This year has been really slow hunting for me because of how busy I have been and trying to spot out new areas since I am in the Northern end of the state now. I have found some decent areas but still doing tons of spotting especially on this freeze up. Areas on the river that I thought would be open are even frozen its nuts up here. I know plenty of places in central Utah but none up here.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have always stuck with 3" #2 with a full choke.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Early season, when sky busting is a must, #2s are the ticket. When everything is all froze over and you don't even have to think about shooting at ducks until they are closer than 20 yards, #4s are amazing. Nothin like comin up on a flock of teal, picking the meat duck and making him look like a grenade went off inside him


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I shoot 3" #1 shot all season long, in the marsh, in the field ducks/geese, whatever it may be.. there is no difference in the birds between early and late, they do not strap on bullet proof vests after christmas, skybusting is the same early season as it is late season, same with decoying birds its the same early to late. although there are people who would argue against that. I would buy a custom choke tube before changing shot size


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

3" #2's with a Carlson full choke all year........... with the occassional box of 2 3/4" #6 or #7 for Teal shoots.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

So explain to me how you use full chokes. I was under the impression that you are never to use a full choke shooting steel????


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I shoot slugs all year


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

horn hunter said:


> Early season, when sky busting is a must, #2s are the ticket. When everything is all froze over and you don't even have to think about shooting at ducks until they are closer than 20 yards, #4s are amazing. Nothin like comin up on a flock of teal, picking the meat duck and making him look like a grenade went off inside him


Sky busting is never a must! If you feel like you must pull the trigger head to the range! 
Get em in close shoot the cheapest ammo you can find in BB down to 4 chill whether it's steel, nontoxic, 2 3/4" or 3 1/2" dead is dead.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> So explain to me how you use full chokes. I was under the impression that you are never to use a full choke shooting steel????


A lot of the aftermarket chokes are branded as long range or mid range chokes. Basically a mid range would be comparable to a modified and the long range is a full. If you are shooting a full/long range choke you want it to be an extended choke tube. The main purpose of any extended choke tube is to protect the barrel from bulging under extreme pressure. They also pattern well and some claim to reduce recoil. (I call bullshi+ on that) They add an additional 1"-couple inches of length depending on the style you choose. I have the fancy ones with the holes in them that are $100 and I have the $30 Carlsons. I prefer the Carlsons over the others.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What distance is considered skybusting?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh ok thanks fowlmouth. So I shoot a Benelli Nova, will any 12 gauge choke fit into it? I've never really understood why chokes say "fits most remington 12 gauges" or Fits winchester 12 gauge".


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Saw some guys the other day shooting Black Cloud BB's and Expert 3" 2's. Sure wish they'd picked up their empties. I talked to law enforcement about it.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> A lot of the aftermarket chokes are branded as long range or mid range chokes. Basically a mid range would be comparable to a modified and the long range is a full. If you are shooting a full/long range choke you want it to be an extended choke tube. The main purpose of any extended choke tube is to protect the barrel from bulging under extreme pressure. They also pattern well and some claim to reduce recoil. (I call bullshi+ on that) They add an additional 1"-couple inches of length depending on the style you choose. I have the fancy ones with the holes in them that are $100 and I have the $30 Carlsons. I prefer the Carlsons over the others.


I agree with fowlmouth on chokes not reducing recoil! A lot of choke manufactures say that the porting they put in their extended chokes reduces recoil. IMO porting only reduces muzzle jump.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh and I should clarify I'm shooting a IC choke currently. Factory.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> What distance is considered skybusting?


Most the time the range you shoot at. -_O--_O-
Just messin with you, have you been out?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> Oh and I should clarify I'm shooting a IC choke currently. Factory.


A lot of choke tubes will say something like this:

Full (lead only)
Modified (lead) / Full Steel
Improved (lead) / Modified Steel

So if you are shooting IC, then by this definition you are likely shooting a modified steel choke


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> Oh and I should clarify I'm shooting a IC choke currently. Factory.


I shoot the same and it gives you a good wide pattern at 25-30 yrds which is good for in your face decoying ducks. If you take longer shots than that then go to modified or even the extended choke tubes like fowlmouth is using. <<--O/


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> What distance is considered skybusting?


At FB, anything over 100 is sky busting. Anywhere else, anything over 40


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

paddler213 said:


> I talked to law enforcement about it.


Of course you did.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> What distance is considered skybusting?


That is one that will have many opinions. Confidence in your shooting abilities is key. I personally try not to shoot beyond 40yd. But I also am confident enough in my shooting abilities that I feel good about stretching out to 55yd no further. IMO if you are shooting at distances that you are not confident that you can bring the bird down & retrieve it you are sky busting.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

My opinion (not worth much, I know) is that ducks are easier to kill as the season progresses.
Not only do they want in to the decoys quicker to snag some food/company/open water/etc. they have also lost body fat which effectively reduces the 'thickness' of their skin.
Therefore a smaller or slower pellet can penetrate in to the vital area easier.
Being in effective range is the most important thing of all.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> Oh ok thanks fowlmouth. So I shoot a Benelli Nova, will any 12 gauge choke fit into it? I've never really understood why chokes say "fits most remington 12 gauges" or Fits winchester 12 gauge".


No, you need the chokes that say they are for Beretta/Benelli Mobil for your Nova. There are lots of different choke designs out there. The length of the chokes vary, and so do the threads. Some have their threads near the top of the choke tube, some near the bottom, different thread patterns, etc.. In short, it's very important to get the type of choke that is the correct match for your make and model of gun. Even though they are both Benelli guns, if you tried to take the choke from a Super Black Eagle II and put it in your Nova, it would not work. Carlson's has a pretty good section on their website about which chokes fit which guns.

http://www.choketube.com/choke-tube-interchange-guide.php

Hope that helps.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> Oh ok thanks fowlmouth. So I shoot a Benelli Nova, will any 12 gauge choke fit into it? I've never really understood why chokes say "fits most remington 12 gauges" or Fits winchester 12 gauge".


NO! Different manufacturers use different thread patterns. The choke tube/packaging will be specifically marked for the make of guns it will fit.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

```

```



fish-n-fool said:


> Most the time the range you shoot at. -_O--_O-
> Just messin with you, have you been out?


You know I can't hit the close ones.
I haven't been out in almost a week, I have been sick with the cold/flu crap. I will get out later this week.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

paddler213 said:


> Saw some guys the other day shooting Black Cloud BB's and Expert 3" 2's. Sure wish they'd picked up their empties. I talked to law enforcement about it.


Im getting pretty fed up with the littering as well. I spend a lot of time picking up empties at the end of the day and 90% of them aren't mine. Ridiculous.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's a question for you guys-why is it that when you find a pile of hulls in the marsh, 95% of the time it's Xperts? Are duck hunters shooting Xperts more than any other shell, or just duck hunters that like to litter? I'm sure some sociologist could write a thesis comparing litter found in the marsh to the price point of the shells and come to some interesting conclusions.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

horn hunter said:


> Of course you did.


Of course I did. Was that you, HH? Two guys using a 2x4 cart mounted on skis. One of the skis broke, they were lashing it together, but I'll bet the trip back was fun. Looked like a couple of Dodge pickups, as they were the only ones out there. Didn't get plate numbers, but will next time. Anybody know these slobs?

The LEO gave me his cell #, I'll use it next time.



Whiskey Hound said:


> Im getting pretty fed up with the littering as well. I spend a lot of time picking up empties at the end of the day and 90% of them aren't mine. Ridiculous.


There's no excuse for littering.



Pumpgunner said:


> Here's a question for you guys-why is it that when you find a pile of hulls in the marsh, 95% of the time it's Xperts? Are duck hunters shooting Xperts more than any other shell, or just duck hunters that like to litter? I'm sure some sociologist could write a thesis comparing litter found in the marsh to the price point of the shells and come to some interesting conclusions.


One of those guys was shooting Black Cloud, so price doesn't strictly correlate with slobbish behavior. In fact, a large percentage of empties I picked up during a cleanup day on Center dike were Black Cloud. I shoot cheap shells myself. It helps that I shoot double guns, as I don't have to chase them.

Back on topic. I don't change shot size for late season. Get them in close, just about any load will provide clean kills.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I usually shoot a mixture of wadcutters and T shot all year long out of both the 10 and 12 gauge. Does a great job on birds close up as well as when skybusting.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> You know I can't hit the close ones.
> I haven't been out in almost a week, I have been sick with the cold/flu crap. I will get out later this week.


Me to got it Monday evening like everyone else in the valley? kind of weird.


----------

